# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  همیشه نباید در حدگیری از قاعده هوپیتال استفاده کنیم:

## mkh-ana



----------


## mkh-ana

کیفیت بالاتر:

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## SNIPER

خیلی گنگ توضیح داده شده. این عکس ها. ( نمیدونم چرا برای هر عکس هم یه پست جدا داده شده !! :d )
در کل اگر صورت و مخرج هر دوشون همزمان صفر بشن میشه از هوپیتال استفاده کرد.

----------


## MahMoUoD

> خیلی گنگ توضیح داده شده. این عکس ها. ( نمیدونم چرا برای هر عکس هم یه پست جدا داده شده !! :d )
> در کل اگر صورت و مخرج هر دوشون همزمان صفر بشن میشه از هوپیتال استفاده کرد.


شدنش که میشه!
ولی اگه کسر یه مقدار پیچیده باشه مشتق گیری ازش و استفاده از قاعده هوپیتال سخت میشه
در حالی که میتونیم مقدار عددی عامل غیر صفر شونده رو قرار بدیم تا کسر یه مقدار ساده تر بشه. و راحتر بشه از هوپیتال استفاده کرد

----------


## hamed2357

> خیلی گنگ توضیح داده شده. این عکس ها. ( نمیدونم چرا برای هر عکس هم یه پست جدا داده شده !! :d )
> در کل اگر صورت و مخرج هر دوشون همزمان صفر بشن میشه از هوپیتال استفاده کرد.


اتفاقا خیلی واضح و روشن بود توضیحات 
ایشون نگفتند نمیشه استفاده کرد.
فرمودن با این روش سرعت استفاده از روش بالا میره
فقط عنوان تاپیکش یخورده به مثال ها نمی خورد.
منظورش اینه اگه بعضی جاها از هم ارزی و ساده کردن و.. استفاده نکنید هوپیتاله خیلی طولانی و گیج کننده میشه

----------


## saravin

فوری فوری زود جواب بدین لطفا

----------


## saravin

فوررری

----------


## jarvis

برای جالب تر شدن قضیه بگم اگه بینهایت بینهایتم هم شد میشه هوپیتال زد. البته شما روش های دیگه رو هم یاد بگیرید همیشه هوپیتال به صرفه نیست.
کلا به عدد آدم های روی زمین راه برای حدگیری هست.

----------


## hamed2357

> فوررری


یک سوم اون پرانتز به توان 3

----------


## saravin

> یک سوم اون پرانتز به توان 3


اونو میدونم انتگرالشه . داخل پرانتز چی؟؟؟؟
جواب کل چی میشه؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> اونو میدونم انتگرالشه . داخل پرانتز چی؟؟؟؟
> جواب کل چی میشه؟؟

----------


## saravin

> 


این چی؟

----------


## hamed2357



----------


## saravin

> 


دستت دردنکنه

----------


## saravin

زحمت اینم بکش ..   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Harmonica

> زحمت اینم بکش ..



جواب

Ln2

----------


## saravin

> جواب
> 
> Ln2


راه حل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Harmonica

> راه حل؟؟؟؟؟



شرمنده....

همه که مثل مهندس قلم نوری ندارن..


ودیگر هیچ...

----------


## saravin

> شرمنده....
> 
> همه که مثل مهندس قلم نوری ندارن..
> 
> 
> ودیگر هیچ...


مرررسی

----------


## hamed2357

teknikn

----------


## saravin

> teknikn


Thank you .... ببخشید دیگه من ریاضی نیستم دیفرانسیل نمیدونم.!!!

----------


## Harmonica

فایل پیوست 20721







مهندس پس این صفحه 250 کتاب دیفرانسیل چی میگه؟
شرمنده مهندس

----------


## hamed2357

> فایل پیوست 20721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مهندس پس این صفحه 250 کتاب دیفرانسیل چی میگه؟
> شرمنده مهندس


شما از جوابت مشتق بگیر به صورت سوال میرسی داداش؟
داداش من 
دو عکس من را نگاه کن
عکس دومی ثابت میشه به وضوح جواب از الن 2 کمتره  :Yahoo (2): 
اگه تو کتاب درسی هنچین جوابی نوشته غلط کرده مولف :Yahoo (82): 
همتون آنالیز نکرده لایک میکنین و مرسی میگین و..

----------


## saravin

> فایل پیوست 20721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مهندس پس این صفحه 250 کتاب دیفرانسیل چی میگه؟
> شرمنده مهندس


مررررسی .

----------


## Harmonica

درسته مهندس 
ممنون 
جواب من در صورتی درست بود که ایکس زیر رادیکال نبود

----------


## hamed2357

> درسته مهندس 
> ممنون 
> جواب من در صورتی درست بود که ایکس زیر رادیکال نبود

----------


## saravin

جواب این پلییییییز؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> جواب این پلییییییز؟؟؟؟؟؟



درضمن بگو کل مشق هاتو بنویسیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saravin

> درضمن بگو کل مشق هاتو بنویسیم


 دیگه این جز صحیح بود منم  دیگه گفتم از یه نقر مطمعن بپرسم بهتره . :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Harmonica

> فایل پیوست 20726


نزن مهندس نزن ما به شما trust  داریم اونم زیاداون سوالی که پرسیدم بابت رفع ابهام از خودم بود .ودیگر هیچ...

----------

